# Tomcat - Findet meine Dateien nicht ?



## Arghh (27. Aug 2006)

Irgendwie bringt mich Tomcat noch zur Verzweiflung... Eigentlich sollte das doch alles ganz einfach sein aber es funzt einfach nicht 
Also ich hab Tomcat 5.0 (unter WinXP) erfolgreich installiert und wollte gleich loslegen mit ein paar einfachen Test-Servlets. Also hab ich mir unter webapps ein eigenes Verzeichnis erstellt (z.B. "test"). Dort habe ich eine ganz simple HTML-Datei "index.htm" platziert und wollte erst mal schauen ob das funzt. Aber immer wenn ich darauf zugreifen will sagt er "The requested resource (/test/index.htm) is not available". Aber das gibts doch 
Wenn ich mir z.B. die mitgeliefterten Examples anschauen will findet er doch auch alles, nur meins will er nicht.
Ich hab testweise auch mal noch den WEB-INF Ordner (und darin den classes-Ordner) angelegt, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht. 
Also Tomcat hab ich gestartet und ich versuch über "http://localhost:8080/test/index.htm" im Browser darauf zuzugreifen, das sollte ja alles stimmen...


----------



## Arghh (27. Aug 2006)

Oh mann bin ich dumm...
Sry, ich wusste nicht, dass man bei Tomcat 5.0 diese Sachen auch noch im Manager aktivieren muss. Naja hätt ich doch erst mal Doku lesen sollen... aber ich hatte früher auch mal Tomcat drauf und da ging das halt noch so...


----------



## SlaterB (27. Aug 2006)

Funktionierende Beispiele als Vorlage sind ideal, nun musst du nur noch probieren.
Dein test/test.html geht nicht, aber examples/examples.hml geht?

Dann ist das nix zum Verzweifeln, sondern eine Suchaufgabe: was ist anders.
Sind noch irgendwelche anderen Zwischenverzeichnisse oder Konfigurationsdateien im examples-Order oder in allgemeinen Verzeichnissen wie conf\Catalina\localhost?

Ganz besonders wichtig (und wohl die einzig relevante Datei) ist die web.xml-Datei unter Web-Inf,
ohe die geht normalweise gar nix, schau sie dir mal bei den Beispielen an.


----------



## Arghh (27. Aug 2006)

Na toll... zu früh gefreut. Ich hab jetzt in der Ordnerstruktur (also WEB-INF/classes) die .class Datei von einem Einfachst-Servlet, aber das findet er jetzt dafür nicht 
Was muss ich denn jetzt noch machen, damit das endlich mal funktioniert ?


----------



## bronks (27. Aug 2006)

Arghh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na toll...  (also WEB-INF/classes) die .class Datei von einem Einfachst-Servlet, aber das findet er jetzt dafür nicht  ...


Diese Frage wurde, hier im Board, gestern um 11:57 Uhr beantwortet ... Keine Klassen ins classesRoot ...


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2006)

Wie meinst du das ? Wohin sollen die Classes dann ?
Oder meinst du das so, dass ich meine Klassen immer in ein Package machen muss ?


----------



## SlaterB (27. Aug 2006)

mach dir doch einfach die Mühe, nach dem entsprechenden Thread zu suchen

Tipp: es ist der einzige, in dem gestern gepostet wurde und der letzte vor diesem hier,
dürfte in der Area Enterprise Java leicht zu finden sein


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2006)

Ich hab den Thread doch gelesen... Deshalb doch auch meine Frage, da ich eben den Zusammenhang zwischen dem Thread und diesem hier nicht verstehe


----------



## sayang (27. Aug 2006)

Wie auch immer...  Du musst dein Servlet in der web.xml deiner Webapplication registrieren


```
<servlet>
    <servlet-name>meinServlet</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>paketname.MeinServlet</servlet-class>
</servlet>
<servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>meinServlet</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/egalwas</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>
```

Der Wert für servlet-name ist beliebig, muss aber innerhalb deiner Anwendung eindeutig sein. servlet-class ist der Klassenname des Servlets inkl. Pakethierarchie. Hast du dein Servlet also in einem Paket namens paketname, dann befindet es sich im Verzeichnis WEB-INF/classes/paketname. url-pattern definiert das, was du in der Adresszeile eingeben musst, damit eben dieses Servlet ausgeführt wird. Hier also ht tp:/ /localhost:8080/deineWebApp/egalwas

Lg
sayang


----------



## Guest (27. Aug 2006)

Das hab ich auch gemacht, aber irgendwie konnte er dann nicht mal mehr dieses Servlet im Manager starten... keine Ahnung warum. Ist jetzt aber eigentlichh auch egal, ich hab einfach Tomcat 5 runtergeschmissen und Tomcat 4 drauf gemacht. Jetzt funktioniert alles...
Aber dank dir trotzdem


----------



## nproepper (6. Sep 2006)

Moinsen,

hier:
http://www.exadel.com/tutorial/jsf/jsftutorial-kickstart.html

ist ein einfaches Beispiel mit grundlegender Ordnerstruktur, Registrierung, etc. 
Vielleicht hilft es ja beim nächsten Umstieg auf Tomcat 5

Gruß
Nils


----------

